# National Geographic™ Rainforest Hiding Log Aquarium Ornament



## BobGrill (May 5, 2014)

I'm usually a guy of simple taste, so I normally just go with corkbark, but I wanted to try something a bit more... visually appealing. Does anyone know anything about these products? I'm thinking about using the first one for an H. maculata and I feel like the 2nd one might go good in my GBB's tank. I just don't want to spend all that money, only to find that one of them is too large for the terrarium. Here are the links:

http://www.petsmart.com/reptile/hab...-catid-500027?var_id=36-21503&_t=pfm=category

http://www.petsmart.com/reptile/hab...-catid-500027?var_id=36-21505&_t=pfm=category


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (May 5, 2014)

I noticed the new National Geographic line while I was at Petsmart yesterday. They have some interesting reptile enclosures. 

Your GBB would probably have a ball with the root system, but the log for your H. mac looks too small IMO. I'm not sure s/he would be able to fit inside it comfortably enough to use it as a hide. It looks to be targeting smaller lizards, but I could be wrong.

Either way, let us know how they are if you get them! I'm curious about their new stuff.


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2014)

PhiGamTeacher said:


> Your GBB would probably have a ball with the root system


The problem with those is that they are hollow...crickets could literally crawl down inside the roots themselves. And the log ornament is very small when you see it in person, and doesn't really "hide" anything. You're better off just getting some cork.

I've been checking this Nat Geo line out for a few weeks...I bought an artificial plant from it for my girlfriend's _B. vagans_ enclosure. The stuff is hit or miss. Some things seem good, others don't, and most of it is quite over-priced for what it is.


----------



## BobGrill (May 5, 2014)

I was actually thinking about using the log for a place for the H. mac to web against more so than as a hide. Mine likes to web around the base of its log. Maybe I will just stick with cork though.

As for the root system, is there possibly a way to plug up the openings so that the crickets aren't able to crawl inside of them?


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2014)

You could possibly try to fill the roots with Great Stuff foam perhaps. Could be messy and a bit of work though, not sure.


----------



## BobGrill (May 5, 2014)

vespers said:


> You could possibly try to fill the roots with Great Stuff foam perhaps. Could be messy and a bit of work though, not sure.


I don't mind the extra work to be honest, gives me something productive to do with my time. I just really like the look of the root system, because I recall reading that in the wild, GBB's sometimes make their webs under and around the roots of trees.


----------



## trailblazin02 (May 5, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing with using foam.it would be easy to plug up the hole and u could it up for more height also if u wanted


----------



## Bipolar Spider (May 5, 2014)

I use similar for my metallicas but have too many vivs and will cost a bomb so went back to cork. I stuck to locusts as they prefer to climb to the top rather than hide


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2014)

Bipolar Spider said:


> I stuck to locusts as they prefer to climb to the top rather than hide


We're in the U.S. though...we can't get locusts.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (May 5, 2014)

That sucks, as suggested then foam will work


----------



## Beary Strange (May 6, 2014)

Those are pretty neat. The last time I went to Petsmart was when they were clearancing out all the decor-to make room for this stuff it seems.


----------



## delo (May 7, 2014)

Just make your own and customize how you see fit.  It's very easy buy a large cork bark log a 4 foot one goes for approx $25, cut/crack shape however you want use hot glue and finish off with moss.  I have a pic in my critique/comments thread below.


----------

